# I don't get email notifications from picarto.tv



## BuxCS (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello,
I observe/watch couple artists at work at picarto.tv
They do not tell when they plan to stream. So I need to receive an alert when they start stream as soon as possible. (when they start streaming)

*Picarto.tv has a feature of sending an email notification when a streamer I follow going live. *
I set this but it is not working.

Here's my settings:
Picarto.tv  > settings > account
Streamer online notification: On





Picarto.tv  > settings > connections
The notification of the streamer I follow is On.




*And still I do not receive an email notifications. *

I've searched for this issue at Picarto.tv help center and they have a thread "*I don't get any notifications?! [GMAIL]*" (I don't get any notifications?! [GMAIL] | Picarto.tv - Help Center )
But I do not have GMAIL.

I searched my email provider if emails are not caught by *spam/junk folder* or other. They do not.
I've received a registration email from Picarto.tv so emails are being received.

Please help. How to fix it?
Thanks


----------



## BuxCS (Jan 30, 2019)

I withdraw my question. 

I don't know if they fixed the glitch but it works now. I didn't changed anything. Maybe someone notified Picarto. It works now.


----------

